# Glen Rose, Texas Show



## a mini dream come true (Mar 23, 2011)

I have thought about going to the AMHA show that is being held in Glen Rose this week end and was wondering who was going. This will be my first ever show. I'm just going to observe.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 24, 2011)

My friend Jane will be there with Elvis (I don't have any AMHA horses ready to show yet). Look her up- big lady, short grayish hair with a chestnut stallion.

Also, if you come back to the Daffy show I'll be there with my driving gelding on that Saturday if you'd like to try to drive. He's FUN! (And SAFE!)


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 24, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> My friend Jane will be there with Elvis (I don't have any AMHA horses ready to show yet). Look her up- big lady, short grayish hair with a chestnut stallion.
> 
> Also, if you come back to the Daffy show I'll be there with my driving gelding on that Saturday if you'd like to try to drive. He's FUN! (And SAFE!)



Thank you, I want to go and observe and actually see some carts. I have also thought about the Daffy show. I have no driving experience, but want to learn so Juan will have a job. I put the harness on him yesterday and he was sooo patient with me. I have the Patty Cloke videos ordered. Don't know anyone out in this area that drives so I'm having to go somewhere else to see and learn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2011)

The Ada, OK, AMHR show is in April. There will be some forum members there.

http://mhpbo.com/Shows.htm

The Oklahoma Miniature Horse club is having a wonderful clinic on April 2 in El Reno. Their clinics are always great.

Redlands Royse Ranch, El Reno, Oklahoma. Clinician Sami Scheuring AMHA/AMHR judge. First part of day classroom then arena work second half. Covering what the judges are looking for in presentation of horse in arena. Amateur/Youth Halter, Showmanship/driving will be offered. More information available at www.omhci.org or email [email protected]


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 24, 2011)

Marsha

Thank you for the information. I'll be looking into that clinic also


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 27, 2011)

What is the date of the Dandy? Im going to try and go to that. I dont have any of my horses up here yet but i live in Denton. I have been training a few horses but no one is ready for the show, client wise lol


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 27, 2011)

a mini dream come true said:


> I have no driving experience, but want to learn so Juan will have a job.


That's OK, Sunny is patient and understanding. He's the fellow we harness up when people come to the farm to see the horses.




I can't tell you how many people I've hooked onto driving by letting them try him. One older gentleman I couldn't get out of the cart! He drove him, then his son, then his daughter-in-law, then HE got back in... it was so funny! And originally he hadn't wanted to try driving!

Daffy is April 15-16-17.


----------

